# Tsunami



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I went to work today with little knowledge of what had happened. Ive been reading and watching, this is horrible and is only getting worse.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

This video footage is unbelievable..... Somebody even filmed the ground starting to open up during the earthquake...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_theen...w-footage-of-the-japan-earthquake-and-tsunami


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I was simply stunned watching Japan on the news. The devastation looks like one of the computer animated apocalypse disaster movies, only this was real and live... My friends and family in Hawaii got some of it too, no serious damage though, minor flooding of some hotels and houses on the shoreline...


----------



## Pia Porko (Oct 8, 2008)

Some of my relatives are visiting Tokyo just now. Haven't heard any news yet, good or bad.. :neutral:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Pia Porko said:


> Some of my relatives are visiting Tokyo just now. Haven't heard any news yet, good or bad.. :neutral:


Sounds like Tokyo is fine and safe


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I bought a new Nikon today, Sendai was the main factory for the DSLR's..availability will change soon.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Things aren't improving neither.. fears are one of their nuclear reactors is going into meltdown after a huge blast at one of their plants.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12720219


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife is from a small city on the coast in Fukushima Prefecture (75kms south of Sendai), we are still waiting to hear from her father, but it isn't looking good. His office was located in an area that no longer exists.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

power plant isn't looking good, on the news they said a part is on fire and it's leaking steam/water. 
Thinking of Tsjernobyl right now, could be devastating.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

This , the day after, warnings are being posted that the Nuke Plant is about to Meltdown.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> This , the day after, warnings are being posted that the Nuke Plant is about to Meltdown.


http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/12/japan.nuclear/index.html?hpt=T1&iref=BN1


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Adam, sending prayers for your wife's dad-not knowing has to be hell for you guys....I am so happy it didn't destroy Hawaii or California like those poor people in Japan. I am glad teams are responding, but I hope they are safe.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You have to respect those nuclear plant workers staying and working to prevent a meltdown. You know they have to be scared for their families and worrying about their own long term prospects for survival.

Though much can be said for many people in a catastrophe like fire and EMS etc. We need to always thank these people who put themselves in harms way for the good of the public.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

One of the problems with living on a small island...no place to run!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> power plant isn't looking good, on the news they said a part is on fire and it's leaking steam/water.
> Thinking of Tsjernobyl right now, could be devastating.


God I hope not, I'm a proponent of nuclear energy I may be re thinking this I have to questing why putting one on such a volatile shelf


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have always been opposed to nuclear power. 

The plants themselves are by and large pretty safe but the cooling ponds can be taken out by just about any RPG, Terrorist scenario testing is often failed, and a toxic waste product that will outlive any civilized society and can be used to produce weapons of mass destruction is being produced.

I lived within the 10 mile EPZ of the Catawba plant for about 15 years. This plant has one of the flimsiest containment structures out there (I think it is about 3 feet thick not the normal 10 feet) and is on the flight path sometimes when you fly into CLT. It is one of a handful of poorly designed ice cooled reactors (Catawba on Lake Wylie and McGuire on lake Norman are twins). We were none too happy when these reactors were chosen a few years to test MOX fuel which is much harder to moderate than standard fuel- particularly given the population density around both plants and the antiquated evacuation plan. 

They just announced at least 3 of the evacuees randomly selected in a hospital are showing signs of radiation exposure.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12720219


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Japan have little to no fossil fuels, I think their nuclear generated energy accounts for over 50%, it gives them security of supply.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/03/earthquake-in-japan/100022/


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

If you look at photo #26 from Jody's link- the front of the photo is a dog training facility. You can see the A frame - all of it about to get wiped off the planet.
I wonder how much warning people had to get to higher ground? Surreal.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> If you look at photo #26 from Jody's link- the front of the photo is a dog training facility. You can see the A frame - all of it about to get wiped off the planet.
> I wonder how much warning people had to get to higher ground? Surreal.


Good eye Sara your rite


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I have always been opposed to nuclear power.
> 
> The plants themselves are by and large pretty safe but the cooling ponds can be taken out by just about any RPG, Terrorist scenario testing is often failed, and a toxic waste product that will outlive any civilized society and can be used to produce weapons of mass destruction is being produced.
> 
> ...



In addition to the tsunami devastation I can't imagine the thoughts and fears going through the older generation in Japan.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> If you look at photo #26 from Jody's link- the front of the photo is a dog training facility. You can see the A frame - all of it about to get wiped off the planet.
> I wonder how much warning people had to get to higher ground? Surreal.


Yes Sarah, very good eye.

Appears to be an Agility Field. Looks like weave poles just beside from the A Frame


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> If you look at photo #26 from Jody's link- the front of the photo is a dog training facility. You can see the A frame - all of it about to get wiped off the planet.
> I wonder how much warning people had to get to higher ground? Surreal.


I read on a blog from one of the survivors that their town only had 8 minutes from when the earthquake struck to when the tsunami arrived. I imagine the time period is different depending on where one is located.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: photo#26....A-frame ,poles and tunnel, etc.....most likely an agility park which are popular over here and they're usually open sat/sun so hopefully vacant when this hit

i live in a safe area in Kyushu, and me and a few people are setting up a web site for dog/pet owners to post pics and info.....will be initially in japanese but hope to have it open in a few other languages.....when that happens i'll post a link

unfortunately, due to the tsunami, most pets were lost and i've only seen one scene with an animal (golden) in it, and obviously we've been watching nonstop TV news coverage here in Japan :-(((

priority for pet recovery/rescue is of course way below human needs, and rightfully so, but we're hoping that by getting an early start we can at least get all the Ja vets in the areas on board since they have the best database (unfortunately a lot of records were lost too).

we'll try and get donations of food and money and solicit for people who can foster and hold pets as they are found.

pet rescue work over here is almost all volunteer and privately funded ... animal welfare laws are few and far between and only exist on paper

anyone who speaks Ja on this forum can contact me directly if you want to help

only people with pets they have lost know how much a part of their family they were


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

There is an organisation called World Vets which are trying to rescue the animals. 

There was a very moving picture of a man and his dog on their facebook page. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...set=a.145740851570.121385.75896151570&theater


So dreadful for all affected. :-(


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

here's where to help now :
http://japanearthquakeanimalrelief.chipin.com/japan-earthquake-animal-rescue-and-support


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The TV news seems to be drifting away from it at least here.

BBC and CNN both have live feeds constantly updating.

Very dire - 

These are the best I have found so I don't keep searching--The BBC link is updating frequently

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/03/14/japan-quake-live-blog-rescuers-from-all-over-pitch-in-to-help/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Man them nuke plants sound like there getting shaky www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oNEIj7EmNo


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anybody read what their exposure level is to radiation right now in any area in Japan? I keep seeing reports about it, but they are not giving any numbers. Wikipedia has a chart that shows various exposure levels and the symptoms that go along with radiation poisoning. In one of the links above, the news story said that the levels are now high enough to negatively impact health. I just can't believe this... first an earthquake... then a tsunami... and now this? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiation_poisoning


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

We can thank all the nuclear workers for doing there best to stop any more leaks few if any of them will live another year.


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

This poor dog looks so confused...and refuses to leave his weaker friend. :-(

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH113NEpY0k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

This photo album shows a number of people in evacuation centers with their dogs. So happy that some of these places let them bring their pets!

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Japan...licid_ap_org_f47812f231214396804bb1b89053a25f

If you look at this photo and then go forward, you'll see more photos of the dogs. There's even one photo with a cat.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Following all the news on the tsunami and meltdown at the nuc plant like everyone else. I heard a news story on the radio briefly mention the medicine "x rad" and was wondering if this med can be used on the dogs exposed too especially the working dogs and victims dogs. The way the article reads is that it's not readily available, but our US Military has it. Anyone know?

I looked it up and found only one news story online mentioning it: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/03/16/ex-rad-militarys-radiation-wonder-drug/


----------

